# Dog Bloody Diarrhea



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

My 4 month dane pup has bloody diarrhea this morning, has no temp, wants to eat (but I'm fasting him today since the runs) drinking fine, playing and acting fine. I have not seen him vomit at all just diarrhea. He had it 2 nights ago in the middle of the night in his crate, no blood then, no whining to go out just exploded all out the sides (it was more thicker that night like mashed potatoes) then was fine all day so was fed normally, then did it again last night but it was more watery, but had a small tinge of blood in the stool, but more straight blood was seeping out of his anus mostly rather then in the stool. Not a huge amount, but enough to concern me since I have never seen this. Its bright red and fresh. He is UTD on vaccines and wormings unless he picked up something weird from our livestock (which all seem healthy). I think he may have been over fed the last 2 days since my husband took over feeding him for me the last 2 days and it was the same time it started but I have no idea. He also keeps chewing one of the wood outbuildings outside in his yard that has old paint (he is never left out for more then 15 minutes at a time and I am fencing the building off) and he always is eating weeds, bark and sticks in the yard. Trying to eliminate possible causes. I was ready to rush him to the vet thinking parvo till I took his temp which was normal and he is eating, drinking and acting just fine, then I calmed myself down and want to try fasting then a bland diet first while keeping a eye on his temp to see how that goes before heading off to the vet. He has had no changes in diet(unless the dog food changed their formula) and has not gotten any table scraps or anything new. I am also putting electrolytes in his water.

Any ideas?

Stephanie


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Vet time.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Stephanie!
My boys both had bloody stools last year, but they also had diarrhea, it was from parasites. An extra dose of Revolution fixed it right up. A few weeks ago, one had bloody urine, talking to the vet she said to take his temp. She said that a normal temp doesn't always prove no infection. I can't offer advice, but you have my support! I hope your Dane gets better soon!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I would call your vet. But one of my dogs did this a couple of years ago. One of my children had fed him some almonds and the vet said it was rough on his system. Once the almonds passed he was fine. So it could just be something he ate. Hoping your pup feels better soon.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to the vet, this could be an indication of several things! I hope it's something simple!


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Puppy is doing much better this morning, no diarrhea last night and none today. 
Hopefully it was just some weird thing, since he eats/chews so much wood and weird things maybe he ate a sharp part that cut him on the way out causing the blood, I lean 
towards this since it was coming out when he was not going to the bathroom so it must have been cut near the opening. Its stopped now and has not been back since yesterday, was a one time thing.
He's bouncing around acting like his normal self this morning.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a relief! Hope he's alright now!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm concerned about your puppy chewing wood, especially painted or treated wood. This can be an indication that he needs more or better chew toys, but it can also indicate that he isn't getting proper nutrition.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I lost a half of litter of puppies because I thought my dewormer was working and in fact they had hook worms, by the time it presented as bloody stools for me to notice it (mom was eating the poo) and figure out what it was for half of them it was too late. Fecals are not always accurate in fact is a crap shoot sometimes. The dewormers are safe and If you have been using pyrentel i would use safe guard or the other way around. 
If they can look at some of it they can see if its just something hes chewed on that caused the problems but something like that should be covered in gooey slim where as hook worms and parvo its just a bloody slime stream.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It is normal for there to be red blood with diarreah that causes irritation of the colon. Chewing is normal for a 4 mo old pup, but I agree...may want to get him some safer things to chew on. Wood splinters can cause wounds in the mouth, sticks can get wedged in the mouth (ask how I know LOL) and of course...splinters that get swallowed can cause punctures. Most paints these days are non-toxic per se, but older paints can have lead and zinc aluminum paint can cause poisoning and organ damage. Would not hurt to worm him again, give his tummy a rest for a day and start back up slowly adding a spoonful of canned pumpkin to his food for at least several days after he is back to his regular diet..


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

My pup is not just allowed to just chew on wood recklessly, we live in the country on a farm and in a old farm house with tons of wood trim all over so its readily available everywhere no matter where they go inside or out wether it be from the buildings/house or the trees, he is reprimanded and stopped as soon as I notice it but he is teething right now. When danes teeth usually people lose whole walls or whole pieces of furniture in a matter of minutes, so some minor wood chewing here or there is nothing out of the ordinary. A pup chewing wood does not mean they are not getting enough nutrition I've never heard of such a thing. What dog does not like to chew a stick. All my danes were/are chewers and all on super high quality diet, its very common with the breed they are well known chewers. They have plenty of chew toys they have a whole laundry basket full and get raw beef femur bones but there is something about wood dogs just are attracted to for some reason. 
anyhow, the pup is doing fine and back to normal, stools firmed up and no more bleeding.

Stephanie


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Stephanie, when my pugs were pups, they chewed the bottoms of all my dining room wooden chairs, and tried very hard to chew through the wooden kitchen gate, lol...so mine were wood chewers too! Well, they also had a hankering for xmas tree lights, so after one little scare, I only started to decorate the tree from halfway up!


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Stephanie glad to hear its cleared up, its been a rough road at your place lately.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes it has been a rough week! I think all my dogs decided to revolt this week or something, must be the winter doldrums!!!!

Stephanie


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

lol talk about chewing wood...my black lab chewed down a lilac bush..limb by limb...He would not leave it alone..finally had to cut it down...and he tried to start on another one..I think it is a normal thing to. Hope your dog is better now!


----------

